# Green Valley Pride Farm (Ground Rabbit And Rabbit patties)



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello im not shure if im in the right place to post or not but if im not please let me know 

Whole Ground Rabbit With Heart,Liver,Lungs,Kidneys $3.00.lb comes in 1.lb or 5.lb bag
Rabbit Patties 2.lb bags $6.00 a bag

Ground Goat $3.75.lb
Goat Patties 2.lb bags $7.50 

No hormones,steroids,antibiotics,medication all natural rabbit and goat 

we can ship any where in the U.S we are a (FDA) Ficility


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the rabbit and goat, is it domestic or is it imported???


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

If you 'google' the business name you should have most of your questions answered.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you have approximate shipping costs? I'm in Florida, near Ft Myers.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a little suspicious of it. Lots of spelling and grammar errors. For a business's site, that doesn't leave a good impression. JMO.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I'm a little suspicious of it. Lots of spelling and grammar errors. For a business's site, that doesn't leave a good impression. JMO.


I thought the same thing. Not that I was planning to order; I'm quite content with MPC, but I was curious. Doesn't inspire confidence, does it?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I thought the same thing. Not that I was planning to order; I'm quite content with MPC, but I was curious. Doesn't inspire confidence, does it?


Not at all.


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its not imported we raise every thing here own our farm thank you for your entrest


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

We are located in cartersville GA, 30121


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

We can only give you a shipping quote after we know the amount of pounds you are order cold frieght fedex ships by. Weight


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad you are suspicious of it you should be sence your quickly to judge someone spelling and grammar my daughter made that little site for her dad and just to let you know that's the way we talk here in the south the good old state of Georgia if you and others were focused more on the things you should be and not of what others do and say or how they say it you'd be better people and to just let you know I'm very highly educated. I'm surgeon. And make a hell lots more money than you do or ever will know go and judge that cause ya judgeing ain't gone get ya to heaven


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just tow let every one know yes the website may have a lot of words that are not spelled right or the grammar may not suit you but my 10 year old daughter made that site for me her daddy and that's just the way we talk here in Georgia so don't be so quick at judgment if you don't know the story behind something and yes I'm very so much highly educated I'm a surgeon and love my job very much we do the dog food because we feed it to our own dogs and have been blessed to have our products in more than 100 retail stores thank all of you who has entrest. In our product


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lovely response. I'll be sure to order a ton from you.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

tony38 said:


> I'm glad you are suspicious of it you should be sence your quickly to judge someone spelling and grammar my daughter made that little site for her dad and just to let you know that's the way we talk here in the south the good old state of Georgia if you and others were focused more on the things you should be and not of what others do and say or how they say it you'd be better people and to just let you know I'm very highly educated. I'm surgeon. And make a hell lots more money than you do or ever will know go and judge that cause ya judgeing ain't gone get ya to heaven


Ummm.... I'm from Alabama. I know a lot of people from Georgia and all over the south, considering I was born and raised in the south. I have never heard anyone here speak the way you do. If your daughter talks that way, why let her write for your site? And why did you talk the same way in your post above? Not very educated as far as I'm concerned. If you really are so educated, you should know how to run a business better than that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is your surgical office located? I will be sure to avoid it. Lol. Serously though, whoever you are (perhaps this is the daughter?) If you want your business to be taken seriously and give your customers confidence in knowing you are legitimate, basic business practices teach us that grammer and spelling make all the difference in the world. Posting something like that is like shooting yourself in the foot...no one is buying. If you really are trying to run a business, you need to be literate. If this is a joke....har har, very funny. And if this is a little kid, please either go play some games that teach literacy or stick around and read and learn about all things dog food


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

tony38 said:


> Just tow let every one know yes the website may have a lot of words that are not spelled right or the grammar may not suit you but my 10 year old daughter made that site for me her daddy and that's just the way we talk here in Georgia so don't be so quick at judgment if you don't know the story behind something and yes I'm very so much highly educated I'm a surgeon and love my job very much we do the dog food because we feed it to our own dogs and have been blessed to have our products in more than 100 retail stores thank all of you who has entrest. In our product


Like I said before, I'm from the south and we don't talk that way. Pretty sad excuse for a "southern draw".


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I was educated in the Houston Texas public school system which is far from the best. For the past 30+ years I have lived in a part of the state that is almost as country as you can get. We still say Yes Ma'am, No Sir and speak to one another with respect. We know shure is spelled sure, there is a space after every comma, and the end of a sentence requires a period. It is interesting that you and your daughter consistently spell facility as ficility. Perhaps it is a family tradition as some of my Arkansas relatives were known to say eyebriars for eyebrows, chimley for chimney, corking for caulking, and okrey for okra.

As a professional I am sure you know there is one opportunity to make a first impression. The first impression was your 04/07/12 post as Joe74. This is not a sidewalk lemonade stand. You are soliciting others to purchase your perishable products. Products that are handled by humans and fed to their pets. A potential or existing customer has the right to expect quality. The essence of quality is attention to detail which is not apparent in your posts to DFC or the web page representing your company.

As a means of rectifying the situation I suggest you list at least 25 of your retail customers. DFC is a world wide forum with many members across the US. Perhaps there are members who have purchased your products and are willing to give reviews. There may be others who would purchase locally but prefer not to buy on the internet. See this as an opportunity to reach out and advertise. 

A list of your quality control checks, pictures of your facility inside and out, as well as information in regard to your packaging and the shipping materials used would also be helpful.

Green Valley Pride:
Green Valley Pride - Home

04/07/12 post as Joe74:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/barf-alternative-feeding/14906-whole-raw-frozen-rabbit.html

Want a professional web site to represent your company? You take the pictures or hire a professional. I will not use pictures stolen from the 'net. I'll do the work for 1/2 down to start, 1/4 at the first approval and the remaining 1/4 upon completion. $1000. for a man of your means should be reasonable. I will also proofread any posts you plan to send to forums and communications with customers for $10. - $20. each depending on the length and number of errors. A percentage of each payment will go to rescue. A sample of your products to evaluate would be needed before any work begins. Contact me by PM if interested.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Like I said before, I'm from the south and we don't talk that way. Pretty sad excuse for a "southern draw".


Born, raised, lived in Mississippi my whole life. I agree totally. What kind of business lets a 10 year old set up their web site. And I hope it's the 10 year old posting here or someone is not quite as educated as they think. Bye-bye.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Born, raised, lived in Mississippi my whole life. I agree totally. What kind of business lets a 10 year old set up their web site. And I hope it's the 10 year old posting here or someone is not quite as educated as they think. Bye-bye.


I'm thinking it's probably not a legit business. It sounds like a big fat scam to me. If (and I do mean IF) they are in fact trying to run a real business, they have a loooong way to go if they want any luck at all.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

At first I thought you lot were being unnecessarily unkind and picky, but as I read on and especially after their own comments I had to agree with you. If you are setting up an internet business everything needs to be checked thoroughly before going online. If your daughter helped you to set up the site, that is brilliant, but you still need to check all spelling and grammar or employ someone to do it for you. 

Your product sounds great to me as rabbit and goat for our pets is not easy to get in New Zealand unless you are a hunter.

Take the advice given, sort out all the nuts and bolts of your business, get rid of that bloody great chip on your shoulder - and good luck mate!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

tony38 said:


> I'm glad you are suspicious of it you should be sence your quickly to judge someone spelling and grammar my daughter made that little site for her dad and just to let you know that's the way we talk here in the south the good old state of Georgia if you and others were focused more on the things you should be and not of what others do and say or how they say it you'd be better people and to just let you know *I'm very highly educated. I'm surgeon. And make a hell lots more money than you do or ever will know go and judge that cause ya judgeing ain't gone get ya to heaven*


Tony,

Are you ashamed of your true occupation? A quick Google search of your telephone number, 404-520-7459, leads to links for The Guyton's - A Southern Gospel Music Ministry. With "close to 200 dates a year" it must have been difficult to work in the responsibilities of a medical professional. Perhaps that is why you are now using your surgical skills to slice and dice goats and rabbits.
The Guyton’s | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Did your 10 year old daughter also make this site for her daddy?
Home - T.G.M Whole Sales


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice detective work BeagleCountry!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Bloody hell. Thank you BeagleCountry.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Nice detective work BeagleCountry!


I have an obligation to live up to the name bestowed upon me by our ol' friend skadoosh/bluebo/ybur/schism/46and2 - Detective Douche.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Bloody hell. Thank you BeagleCountry.


Things have seemed a bit odd since he first posted in April. At least the Schnauzer on the myspace link is cute.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

BeagleCountry said:


> I have an obligation to live up to the name bestowed upon me by our ol' friend skadoosh/bluebo/ybur/schism/46and2 - Detective Douche.


Well, that made me laugh like anything! The memories, the memories......


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you much but i dont have a bloody chip on my shoulder i didnt dtart any thing with any body they posted first and besids i didnt help my daughter build any thing she too it upon her self to do so we don't even have a web sit nor have we ever needed one word of mouth has what got our business out so since she built that little site and its her first i just desided to leave it up whats it hurting not me the only thing i can see that its hurting is other people and dont know why


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

yes i have a bigger obligation to live up to its called jesus christ my friend i like it when people like you have something to say about me that lets me know im doing my job right and in the will of the lord people like you give me someone to pray for so yes ive got a real big obligation to take care of little things dont bother me its the bigger ones im after cause ill still be standing when those like you will be falling praise the lord


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

you got it brother she shure did learn quick dont ya ah and no friend i have nothing to be ashamed of not at all god has gave me every thing i have and still keeps giving and blessing keep googleing you might find out just who i realy am and the type of life i get tow live when your in the will of god he realy dose bless and i mean realy bless not to may at my age 39 years old can say god had made them a millionare not once but twice but thats the blessing that god gives when your in his will and way he dosn't leave any body behind if they are willing to obey him trust me im living proof of that i think people realy need to grow up and not let the little things such as what you guys are doing hender you my lord all over a little web site a 10 year old has made i think you all are more childish than she is sad to say their is people in this world that is childish over little things but its good when people are doing what you guys are doing to me it reminds me that im in the will of the lord devil dosent pick on you if not in his will or way cause your already doing just what satan want you tow so it lets me know that im doing something right thank you jesus for all the slander words and disrespect from others


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What just happened???????


----------



## 10322 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its has been good and a blessing to be here with you all but its time for me to not be apart of this forum any longer such very rude people and disrespectfull over things that dosent amount tow any thing may god be on those that do such things to other people as you have me but i serve a loving god and i have to forgive those of you that had said and did what you have did to me only you have to live with what you did not me but i forgive and love each of you may god be with you and bless you very much


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What does god have to do with proper grammer? I'm torn. In a way I think this thread should be deleted but on the other hand it could serve as a warning to others not to buy from this person (altho, judging from how this person spells and handles himself, maybe that is fair warning already?)


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't help wondering if this is some kind of joke. Claims to be a highly intelligent, educated surgeon who makes more than we can ever hope ... seriously? Even a 10-year-old should have a better grasp on grammar, spelling, and punctuation. The posts are barely readable. Is that bad grammer? Oh, well, I don't claim to be an intelligent, educated surgeon, yada, yada, yada. Anyway, I guess he told us, didn't he? Bye-bye


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If I had a surgeon who spelt and talked like in these posts wanting to operate on me, I am very sorry, but you wouldn't see me for dust.
This just has to be the 10 year old impersonating her father. There is just no way an educated, professional, adult, God fearing man would act. No way.


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't figure out what channel I'm watching, I'm either on a movie channel, watching "Catfish", or I'm watching a "Church Lady" skit on SNL.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness sakes........ this is weird. Entertaining at it's best.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> What does god have to do with proper grammer? *I'm torn. In a way I think this thread should be deleted but on the other hand it could serve as a warning to others not to buy from this person *(altho, judging from how this person spells and handles himself, maybe that is fair warning already?)


I say let it stand. To me, many people go to raw or home cooked due to lack of trust in the manufacturers. Anyone who comes across this can make their own decision as to the trustworthiness of Green Valley Pride Farm, their product quality and level of customer service. 

BTW Tony, it's sistah, not brother.

FWIW, note that his posts are made between midnight and 4 am. 

Shades of Andy Griffith's A Face in the Crowd.
A Face in the Crowd (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

~ Detective D.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is making my eyes bleed and is motivating me to do better on my next English essay, Yay!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

This whole thread is hilarious. Entertainment at its finest.

Some medical school he went to, hey guys!?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

can't spell, poor grammar, i doubt he's a surgeon but the product maybe good.
i'm not sure if it'a worth it to find out by placing an order.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You are right, the product may be good in fact, but first impressions are everything. And when a website looks like that, thats about as far as anyone is going to go. Not very professional at all. Look at that site, compared to MPC, or Hare-Today. Which two do you think will be looked at first? And get the first orders?


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

Jeez! I should learn to investigate before purchasing. I asked if they shipped to Tx and he said yes. I sent this person money for a case of product before the holiday last week. So then I was told that the product would mail out after the Monday holiday. I then received an email on Thursday (not Tuesday after the holiday) that it had shipped. I asked for a tracking number. Didn't get one. It's now Wednesday and I just emailed him today asking for a refund! My loss! Definitely will investigate more before ordering but for now I think I will try MPC or Hare-Today.


----------



## kturner (Dec 29, 2013)

Warning to anyone dealing with Tony Guyton of Cartersville, GA. He wrote us a bad check from a no longer existing acct. For 32 rabbits. He then said he would forward a money order for the amt. It has been weeks and he has stopped returning calls. He sells his processed rabbits under the brand name Green Valley Pride.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in GA, and I'm SOOO sorry that you had to endure this thread, and I'm doubly sorry for the people who lost money... :embarassed: We're not all like this, I promise!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

For those looking to buy rabbits for their dogs, this is a truly awesome company to order from: Rabbits4U  Helping you Raw Feed your Pets - Home

I've known several people who have bought from this site and they are very, very happy. I will be joining the ranks very shortly!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

tony38 said:


> you got it brother she shire did learn quick dont ya ah and no friend i have nothing to be ashamed of not at all god has gave me every thing i have and still keeps giving and blessing keep googleing you might find out just who i realy am and the type of life i get tow live when your in the will of god he realy dose bless and i mean realy bless not to may at my age 39 years old can say god had made them a millionare not once but twice but thats the blessing that god gives when your in his will and way he dosn't leave any body behind if they are willing to obey him trust me im living proof of that i think people realy need to grow up and not let the little things such as what you guys are doing hender you my lord all over a little web site a 10 year old has made i think you all are more childish than she is sad to say their is people in this world that is childish over little things but its good when people are doing what you guys are doing to me it reminds me that im in the will of the lord devil dosent pick on you if not in his will or way cause your already doing just what satan want you tow so it lets me know that im doing something right thank you jesus for all the slander words and disrespect from others



ok, for surgeon, you sure weren't paying attention in english class . south or not, get real.and if you are lying, that sure isn't the word of christ, i would think.must be the other guy telling us a story. jeez. oops. sorry.
that's the living proof sir.


----------



## kturner (Dec 29, 2013)

Tony Guyton of green valley pride did finally call. He threatened court if the true comment about his bad check was not removed and said he would pay the amount by money order last Thursday....he has still not made the bad check good. Sellers beware. He will be recieving the check via the court system


----------



## tony47 (Apr 9, 2012)

Has ken from Alabama told you people why I haven't laid him yet he sold me some sick rabbits that iver and lung ukes which by law I can't or dont have to pay for he even stood their and seen me process one that had the flukes and many more had the flukes also I told him what to do about the problem so go get your lawyer mine is sitting on ready for you and I have pics of the flukes and results showing they did and so go via that in court since all you want to do is post things and not call let's go I'm ready for your court


----------



## tony47 (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't buy rabbit from ken from Alabama he will sale you sick rabbits and may make your petz very sick I've notified all the processors not to buy from this guy he has sick rabbitz


----------



## kturner (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL that would be really convincing if you hadnt wrote a BAD check out of a non-excistant acct. Your obviously grasping. Keep an eye on the mail unlike you and that money order you keep promising you have a notice on the way.


----------



## kturner (Dec 29, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> For those looking to buy rabbits for their dogs, this is a truly awesome company to order from: Rabbits4U**Helping you Raw Feed your Pets - Home
> 
> I've known several people who have bought from this site and they are very, very happy. I will be joining the ranks very shortly!


Carla from rabbits 4u is a great person and a rabbit breeder she will definitely treat you right. I have been fortunate to know her for some time


----------

